# Letting a cat out at night



## Krafty Katz (Oct 31, 2012)

I have just adopted a lovely black moggy who is very affectionate and friendly, i plan to to let him out after two weeks of being with us as he has spent some of his life as a stray and and has never been an indoor cat.

After 5 days of having him it is clear he is very nocturnal and gets very boistrous at night. Pouncing on my feet as they move under the duvet!!

Firstly if I let him out in the day do you think this will reverse his behaviour of sleepy and cuddly in the day and playful, lively through the night?? Or are all cats nocturnal?? 

If so do you let your cats out at night??

Also I have three cats who visit our garden. He has been neutered for a couple of weeks now but had a few war wounds from his previous house that had lots of cats and use to growl for the first two days when eating his food. Slight concern over cat fights!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

If you let your cat out at night, you could have a lot more than cat fights to worry about, as that's when most fatal car accidents occur


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine have the choice to go out at night, sometimes they do, sometimes they don't, but they tend to stick to the gardens anyway.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

When my cats used to free roam they were allowed to do so whenever they pleased, so often went out at night. It may or may not help his behaviour but the only way to know is to try


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

Cats aren't nocturnal (i.e. primarily active at night) - they are most active at twilight (dawn and dusk - called crepuscular). That's why if you have your cat primarily for catching mice and rats they will be most effective early morning and evening.

Your cat is probably bored and active because he's not allowed out during the day. Are you playing with him lots in the evenings? You can tire him out that way!

I don't let my cats out at night though they have free access outdoors during daylight hours. Most road traffic accidents involving cats happen after dark and I don't want to risk it even though I live in a very quiet area.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As you have just adopted your cat, now is the time to establish a pattern of behaviour that he will accept. As others have said, I definitely would not allow him out at night, as that is the most dangerous time for cats. Even though he has been a stray, he will adapt to the rules you make. The main thing is to start as you mean to go on, and then stick to it like glue.

Once the time comes to let him out, he will be so pleased to go out and explore the neighbourhood that he will become active in the daytime, at least in the mornings. I have always found all my cats like to sleep in the afternoons. 

Then if he has a few hours outdoors in the evenings, and you tempt him in at bedtime with a tasty dish of food, he should settle happily indoors after that and sleep until morning.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

chillminx said:


> As you have just adopted your cat, now is the time to establish a pattern of behaviour that he will accept. As others have said, I definitely would not allow him out at night, as that is the most dangerous time for cats. Even though he has been a stray, he will adapt to the rules you make. The main thing is to start as you mean to go on, and then stick to it like glue.
> 
> Once the time comes to let him out, he will be so pleased to go out and explore the neighbourhood that he will become active in the daytime, at least in the mornings. I have always found all my cats like to sleep in the afternoons.
> 
> Then if he has a few hours outdoors in the evenings, and you tempt him in at bedtime with a tasty dish of food, he should settle happily indoors after that and sleep until morning.


We use this pattern with ours - they go out in the mornings for a run after breakfast, then come in for a bit of lunch, and we lock them in so they can sleep during the afternoon when we're all out. Then in the evening, Jumpy often wants to go out (well he did before his operation) but I would always get him in by about 9.30pm for a tasty supper


----------



## Krafty Katz (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for your tips, chillminx and treaclesmum that sounds like a good daily pattern for him he had his first trip to the vets earlier and the vet advised that two weeks was not really sufficient enough time for him before he is allowed out, so he will be housebound for at least another few weeks, maybe 5.
How long do you think I should wait?? he is settling very quickly and seems a confident boy

Regarding playing and tiring him out it seems hard to get him to react to toys, i have string and balls, mice, laser pointer but they never keep his attention long in the day, he just looks at me like I'm a fool. However in the middle of the night i hear him and he is batting the ball or in the morning I find the toy mouse in a completely different place!! Typical cat behaviour So he does play with them but during the night. Cheeky Louis

Will have to experiment with some more games or new toys.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

INDOOR/OUTDOOR.......this subject will always come up on the forum and the decision has to be yours whether others agree with it or not, for us all our cats are indoor cats but do have a long pen in the garden where they can go when weather is fine. Theres so many dangers out there for cats, dogs, foxes, traffic.....i could never forgive myself if i let one of my cats out and it got injured............Chris


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I actually found my new boy I got in September settled in very quickly so I used his love of food to my advantage and let him play out whilst he still had food available and I left the door open.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would not let him out at night. There are enough Day light hours for him to enjoy without the dangers of letting him out at night.
For a start he is Black and you just can't see them in the dark.
I drive for a Living and sadly we see a lot of Animals that have been killed on the roads.
We have now cat proofed our garden but I still get them in at night.
Humans can be a danger probably more than wildlife.
Bonfire night is not just for one night it seems to start weeks before and after.
Like others have said with a good routine and a tasty treat to get him in he will be fine.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Krafy Katz -- I kept my adopted cats in for 4 weeks before I let them out, and then initially I only let them out under supervision., then for a hour or two and so on. 

During the weeks they were confined indoors, I trained them to come to me at the sound of me tapping a dish. e.g. I would go upstairs in one of the bedrooms and tap the dish and they soon learned to come looking for me, for treats or food  By the time they went out they were well used to the routine, and I have never had a problem getting them in whenever I call them


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Geoffrey our older kitty goes out. 
He had access to outside at all times but that had had to change due to our new kitten. Geoffrey is now being trained to go out in the day (usually after breakfast) and then come & go during the day as he pleases with kitten being allowed to roam the lounge, hall and stairs? in the evening he is now allowed out after his dinner and then he plays with kitten Ruxpin and goes out again before bed (with the flap set to let him in but not out again, cunning!) and then he is staying in with us over night.
He's ready to get out first thing but seems to be adjusting well! 
Our old cat did go out at all times and she did get knocked down but during the day so there are always risks but Geoffrey got so stressed being kept inside (despite so many toys etc) we couldn't keep him in.
Good luck with your decision making!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Geoffrey our older kitty goes out.
> He had access to outside at all times but that had had to change due to our new kitten. Geoffrey is now being trained to go out in the day (usually after breakfast) and then come & go during the day as he pleases with kitten being allowed to roam the lounge, hall and stairs? in the evening he is now allowed out after his dinner and then he plays with kitten Ruxpin and goes out again before bed (with the flap set to let him in but not out again, cunning!) and then he is staying in with us over night.
> He's ready to get out first thing but seems to be adjusting well!
> Our old cat did go out at all times and she did get knocked down but during the day so there are always risks but Geoffrey got so stressed being kept inside (despite so many toys etc) we couldn't keep him in.
> Good luck with your decision making!


Did he get stressed about going out before you let him out, or after he'd tasted the outdoors?


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

Chillminx that's a great idea  Most cat rescues advise 4 weeks before letting out an adopted cat. You need to get to know each other better. It would be different if he had been yours for a long time and you'd moved house but it's new surroundings and new person.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

At the moment both cats are locked in indefinitely. But before... Button was let out at about 6am and had all day to come in and out until about 8pm. She used to be allowed out whenever she pleased but finding an ALIVE (only just) baby bird (no feathers!!!) on the bottom of the bed in the morning .. and a gigantic dead rat under the kitchen units.. We had to stop her from going out whenever she wanted.

I feel a lot less panicky having Button in during the night...


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Krafty Katz said:


> I have just adopted a lovely black moggy who is very affectionate and friendly, i plan to to let him out after two weeks of being with us as he has spent some of his life as a stray and and has never been an indoor cat.
> 
> After 5 days of having him it is clear he is very nocturnal and gets very boistrous at night. Pouncing on my feet as they move under the duvet!!
> 
> ...


I put mine out all day and like her indoors at night, or when I go to bed. I bet he`ll be getting into trouble, left outside at night.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Did he get stressed about going out before you let him out, or after he'd tasted the outdoors?


He's always been very feisty & destructive! We let him out on a harness at first & then wanted more freedom so started going out. Since going out he's calmed down in the house. He still plays with us & his toys but doesn't damage things or walls anymore!


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Krafty Katz said:


> in the day and playful, lively through the night?? Or are all cats nocturnal??
> 
> If so do you let your cats out at night??


I prefer mine out all day if the weather is ok, then indoors at night. Being outdoors all day wears her out, from stimulation and exercise so she generally spends the night inside, safely sleeping. I feed her outside and let her out again first thing in the morning.


----------

